# Short Torso = Death. Know any way to increase it?



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 10, 2019)

What’s your height and torso length


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 10, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> What’s your height and torso length


5'2

Torso is shorter than Leg.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 10, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 5'2
> 
> Torso is shorter than Leg.


stop bro it's over for you. 

before you were conceived it was over.


----------



## Catawampus (Dec 10, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 5'2
> 
> Torso is shorter than Leg.


How old


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 10, 2019)

Catawampus said:


> How old


18


----------



## Catawampus (Dec 10, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 18


I'm sorry man.


----------



## GordonFreeman (Dec 10, 2019)

There's no way.

Just hope scientists will someday figure out how to resuscitate growth plates in bones.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 10, 2019)

Long torso is only good when you have long legs and arms
I have torso length of 195cm human
But my inseam is so short compared to it.
I'm probably gonna get LL


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 10, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 5'2


Holy shit, @Roping Subhuman you have a new contender for the title shortest guy on this site.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 10, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Holy shit, @Roping Subhuman you have a new contender for the title shortest guy on this site.



What you mean? i'm 5'2 bro.


----------



## Primmi (Dec 10, 2019)

This is the most brutal fucking mog I've ever seen in my lift holy fuck. They aren't the same species


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 10, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> What you mean? i'm 5'2 bro.







I thought you were 5’3? How much are you in cm, btw?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 10, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I thought you were 5’3? How much are you in cm, btw?



I thought so too. https://looksmax.org/threads/im-even-shorter-than-i-thought-i-was.39297/

I'm 158cm.


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 10, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> I thought so too. https://looksmax.org/threads/im-even-shorter-than-i-thought-i-was.39297/
> 
> I'm 158cm.


Age and have you ever had a girlfriend?


----------



## Sasaz2 (Dec 10, 2019)

Short torso with long legs look good imo
If you have a good shoulder to hip ratio, theshorter the torso, the more brutal is the v shape


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 10, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Age and have you ever had a girlfriend?



18 and i never had a girlfriend.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 10, 2019)

*What? Long legs, short torso are life. Every model has it.*


----------



## Simone Nobili (Dec 10, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> *What? Long legs, short torso are life. Every model has it.*


What do you mean every model?
Chico doesnt
Stephen James doesnt
Gandy doesnt
Jordan barret doesnt.
Jfl at every model


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 10, 2019)

Ur torso is not ur fucking problem, it's ur legs faggot


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 10, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> What do you mean every model?
> Chico doesnt
> Stephen James doesnt
> Gandy doesnt
> ...


Most of. Long legs are aesthetic. Perfect body is long legs and short torso.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Dec 10, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Most of. Long legs are aesthetic. Perfect body is long legs and short torso.


No,Perfect body is Long legs and medium torso.
Not short.Like ma boy tyson Ballou


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 10, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> No,Perfect body is Long legs and medium torso.
> Not short.Like ma boy tyson Ballou


You cant have long legs and medium torso at the same time. Its like long torso and short legs, both medium and long legs short torso.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 10, 2019)

I have never smelt more helpless than this in one thread


Pietrosiek said:


> You cant have long legs and medium torso at the same time. Its like long torso and short legs, both medium and long legs short torso.


In proportion it is but its like big skull, longer than other people is important, not proportionately


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 10, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> I'm 158cm.


I'm 1 cm shorter.

157.


----------



## Fosty (Dec 10, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>


Relaxin


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

retard its because jeff seid is 5 inches taller than that 5 foot 3 gymcel manlet


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Dec 10, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> 18


Buy letrozole ASAP and force hgh/peptides along side with pull ups


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 10, 2019)

*over for him*


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 10, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> I'm 1 cm shorter.
> 
> 157.



Damn.

And here I thought only @knajjd was shorter than me.


----------



## Tiddlywink (Dec 10, 2019)

2:1 Leg to Torso ratio is ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 10, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> @knajjd was shorter than me.


How tall is he?


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> *over for him*



The torso starts at the groin. His torso to leg length ratio is average which is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 10, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> The torso starts at the groin. His torso to leg length ratio is average which is ideal


*i know, i was memeing son*


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 10, 2019)

Give the manlet legs so he’s the same height as Jeff and you’ll realize that torso length doesn’t fucking matter


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> *i know, i was memeing son*


Bullshit I just added insane breakthrough science to ur life


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 10, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Bullshit I just added insane breakthrough science to ur life


thank you


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> thank you


lmao at people unironically worrying about this shit 


The most legit theory ever is listening to what normie girls compliment when they talk about Chads


Aaaaand drum roll its eyes and lower third. Cheekbones are a meme too unless urs are shit bc if u get lean enough you'll get arches and bitches will think u have good cheekbones. Hair, skin, eyes, jaw


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 10, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> lmao at people unironically worrying about this shit
> 
> 
> The most legit theory ever is listening to what normie girls compliment when they talk about Chads
> ...


its all about nipple distance


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> its all about nipple distance


why does the girl in ur avi have a chandragupta ethnic name


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 10, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> why does the girl in ur avi have a chandragupta ethnic name


i dont care son. she may even be called rajesh and i wouldnt care


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>


I have long legs arm arms

But short torso 

small hips 

natural v taper


cocainecowboy said:


> i dont care son. she may even be called rajesh and i wouldnt care


she is called titbot


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i dont care son. she may even be called rajesh and i wouldnt care


Am I the only guy on the planet that doesnt give a shit about a girl's face. 100% of their sex appeal is in ass tits legs. Face is just..??? Nice to look at. It's like their identity. A cute face makes a girl look submissive and hnng but I've never wanted to fuck girl from her face unless its sultry


Do u actually get a hard on looking at girls with hot faces? This is beyond me tbh


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Am I the only guy on the planet that doesnt give a shit about a girl's face. 100% of their sex appeal is in ass tits legs. Face is just..??? Nice to look at. It's like their identity. A cute face makes a girl look submissive and hnng but I've never wanted to fuck girl from her face unless its sultry
> 
> 
> Do u actually get a hard on looking at girls with hot faces? This is beyond me tbh


Face above 7/10 doesn’t matter to me

she has no failos at that point


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 10, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Am I the only guy on the planet that doesnt give a shit about a girl's face. 100% of their sex appeal is in ass tits legs. Face is just..??? Nice to look at. It's like their identity. A cute face makes a girl look submissive and hnng but I've never wanted to fuck girl from her face unless its sultry
> 
> 
> Do u actually get a hard on looking at girls with hot faces? This is beyond me tbh


yes i do lol. looking at beautiful female faces make me happy


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yes i do lol. looking at beautiful female faces make me happy


lol feeling happy is obvious. I feel good looking t attractive girls but I meant do u get S E K S U A L L Y aroused just from the face


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i dont care son. she may even be called rajesh and i wouldnt care


"rajesh babe you are the love of my life.
"


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 10, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Face above 7/10 doesn’t matter to me
> 
> she has no failos at that point


Ugh still. I dont care if a girl is a 2. If she has a good body I would fuck her. And it doesnt feel like I'm stooping low. That's my criterion. I'm surprised faces turn u guys on


----------



## Dogs (Dec 10, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Am I the only guy on the planet that doesnt give a shit about a girl's face. 100% of their sex appeal is in ass tits legs. Face is just..??? Nice to look at. It's like their identity. A cute face makes a girl look submissive and hnng but I've never wanted to fuck girl from her face unless its sultry
> 
> 
> Do u actually get a hard on looking at girls with hot faces? This is beyond me tbh


This is me tbh ngl


----------



## Gonners (Dec 10, 2019)

op do you plan on doing anything about your height? do you plan on doing LL or moving to an asian country?


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Ugh still. I dont care if a girl is a 2. If she has a good body I would fuck her. And it doesnt feel like I'm stooping low. That's my criterion. I'm surprised faces turn u guys on


7/10 face 9/10 body is better than A 10/10 stick


Gonners said:


> op do you plan on doing anything about your height? do you plan on doing LL or moving to an asian country?


Even avg Asians mog him wdym


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 10, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> lol feeling happy is obvious. I feel good looking t attractive girls but I meant do u get S E K S U A L L Y aroused just from the face


yes i do get sexually aroused, in fact i'd go as far to say i care little about ass as long as it's not TOO flat. a nicely shaped cute bubbly butt is a lot more attractive than pigfat big jiggly butt. that is like 14 years old sexual maturity level


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 10, 2019)

yeah hop in a medieval stretcher


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 10, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Am I the only guy on the planet that doesnt give a shit about a girl's face. 100% of their sex appeal is in ass tits legs. Face is just..??? Nice to look at. It's like their identity. A cute face makes a girl look submissive and hnng but I've never wanted to fuck girl from her face unless its sultry
> 
> 
> Do u actually get a hard on looking at girls with hot faces? This is beyond me tbh


@Zygos4Life is the same as you


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 10, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yes i do get sexually aroused, in fact i'd go as far to say i care little about ass as long as it's not TOO flat. a nicely shaped cute bubbly butt is a lot more attractive than pigfat big jiggly butt. that is like 14 years old sexual maturity level


Wtf??????? Ass size is so important. I literally have a mini crush on a girl walking the street if she has a big ass with impressive projection shape and width


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 10, 2019)

That guy must be extremely short because Seid's like 5'9", am I right ?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 10, 2019)

Mediocre Normalfag said:


> Seid's like 5'9", am I right ?


Seid is 5'9?!


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 10, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Seid is 5'9?!



He's like a little over 5'9" or close to 5'10" I believe. He's not a tall guy. His long torso, good posture, and shoulder width gives the illusiion of height when he's photographed by himself.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 10, 2019)

Mediocre Normalfag said:


> He's like a little over 5'9" or close to 5'10" I believe. He's not a tall guy. His long torso, good posture, and shoulder width gives the illusiion of height when he's photographed by himself.


Bit underwhelming,

tbh.


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 10, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Bit underwhelming,
> 
> tbh.



Actually. He might be a little shorter than my earlier estimate.






Granted. That's from 2012. But what are the chances that he grew from age 18-25, maybe half an inch ?


----------

